# Antics of Danny and Chello



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

Oh I am so sorry to hear about all your setbacks, but you have pushed through them, and are probably stronger now because of them.
Danny sounds like such an amazing horse! That is so sweet that you were able to get him back!! Yay!
I'm glad to hear that you have found a yard you are comfortable with! 
Good luck on your riding journey! I'll be reading about it lol!

P.S. I love the pics! Good addition lol!


----------



## Chellomello (Feb 3, 2021)

AbbySmith said:


> Oh I am so sorry to hear about all your setbacks, but you have pushed through them, and are probably stronger now because of them.
> Danny sounds like such an amazing horse! That is so sweet that you were able to get him back!! Yay!
> I'm glad to hear that you have found a yard you are comfortable with!
> Good luck on your riding journey! I'll be reading about it lol!
> ...


In some ways, I think I would have been better off giving up on getting him back in terms of my confidence and improving my riding but I love him too much for that. I don't have goals being having fun so ultimately, it doesn't matter too much. He's incredible, I just need to learn to be sterner with him and not let him get away with bad habits anymore. We do have a great bond though. It used to take hours to catch him back in the day, now he comes when called. 

Thank you very much. You made me smile and there will way more photos of Dan. I won't tell you what his name was yesterday. 😂


----------



## Chellomello (Feb 3, 2021)

So I discovered that his saddle no longer fits due to his pudginess. Thanks to lockdown I can't get a saddle fitter so I decided to forgo a saddle for a while.

I've been riding bareback several times a week, my confidence and ability has improved so much. Or had. We've had a temporary blip. 😂

In all my years of riding, I've never cantered bareback, I decided to go for a canter on the track yesterday. I was so delighted with myself I cried a little. 😂 I even sent a snap Chat video to my boyfriend when we halted. I had a moment of "hmm should I canter a few strides? Probably shouldn't, ah I'll just do it." I think wearing my leather jacket and trousers made me feel exponentially braver! I should have listened to myself though and ended on a positive note, one stride in and he starts bucking, good strong bucks, sat the first two (which I'm really proud of considering I was bareback) and came off on the third when he bucked and did a turn. Normally this would have been enough to scare me into not cantering again for a while however this time I was just annoyed. I took him down to the round pen where he usually refuses to canter and I made him work for me.
I went home with a massive feeling of pride and confidence.

Today however was different. I agreed to riding out with another boarder and it turned into a group ride, first group outing in years. Previously we were always leading the group, him being the biggest and me being the oldest. Not this time. The biggest was a 17hh and it would have been unfair to ask if we could ride ahead. Trotting turned into a game of game of tug of war while literally just bouncing up and down on his back, he was rushing so badly especially in combination with the hard ground. I felt terrible his back but it was impossible to sit. A guy out with us told me I was just smashing into his back and its no good for him, (I knew that but glad that he's looking out for the horse, it did upset me at the time but he was only trying to help) and he advised I lean back, that definitely helped, I was still bouncy but to a lesser degree, in the end I just dismounted and led him home.

Cried my eyes out when I got home and then felt very silly for getting so upset. I reminded myself that I stayed on which is ultimately all that matters, that and I don't usually go slamming into his back. And you know what, maybe he'll think twice before acting like an excited 4 year again. 😂

So ultimately I've had two less than ideal days but I know they're just blips caused by my new found confidence,its a sign that we're getting better.

Here's my lovely (insert choice word here), horse 2 minutes before deciding he wanted a career change.


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

You know what? Who cares that he bucked you off while cantering!
(a) you didn't lose confidence!
(b) you worked him and ended on a good note
(c) everyone bounces at the trot occasionally!
(d) good for you for listening to that guy who told you to lean back, even though I'm sure that was annoying at the time!
Seriously though. You rode bareback, for the first time!! And cantered!! You should be reminding yourself of that! Remind your self of the small successes (no matter how smal). And forget the big screw ups! (learning curves)

I love that you have so many names for Danny! So cute! I had probably like 10 or 15 for my mini donkey lol!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am a 62 year old woman. I don't have any special physical syndrome, like you do, but I am old enough that falling off has more risk of injury than it used to. I have more fear, less self confidence, but it's not something without reason.
You, too, should have more caution (I was going to say fear, but caution is a better way to think of it). You have every reason to NOT be in a situtation to be thrown again. For that reason, if you must ride bareback, and you know he is capable of bucking you off, and he bucks at a canter, why in heavens are you cantering bareback? And then acting surprised about it? This is reality, and growing up goes hand in hand with looking reality a bit more squarely in the eye.

I love how you love this guy, and he sounds super adorable and full of character. But, I do not understand why you are not doing more to make your experience riding him more safe. For example: Wear full seat breeches, this will improve your stickiness. Wear suede leather half chaps, for same reason. Round pen work BEFORE you ride. Do not ride in groups if they will not go at the speed that is safe for YOU. All trail riding groups should always go at the pace that suits the weakest rider. It's a matter of respect for their safety.
If this continues to be an issue, and trotting hurts too much , you may need to consider that draft horse gaits can be very rough to ride. Very hard on one's back. you may need to switch to a smoother ride. different horse.

I do have real admiration for your gumption, though. Just don't let gumption and foolishness be confused for each other.


----------



## Chellomello (Feb 3, 2021)

tinyliny said:


> I am a 62 year old woman. I don't have any special physical syndrome, like you do, but I am old enough that falling off has more risk of injury than it used to. I have more fear, less self confidence, but it's not something without reason.
> You, too, should have more caution (I was going to say fear, but caution is a better way to think of it). You have every reason to NOT be in a situtation to be thrown again. For that reason, if you must ride bareback, and you know he is capable of bucking you off, and he bucks at a canter, why in heavens are you cantering bareback? And then acting surprised about it? This is reality, and growing up goes hand in hand with looking reality a bit more squarely in the eye.
> 
> I love how you love this guy, and he sounds super adorable and full of character. But, I do not understand why you are not doing more to make your experience riding him more safe. For example: Wear full seat breeches, this will improve your stickiness. Wear suede leather half chaps, for same reason. Round pen work BEFORE you ride. Do not ride in groups if they will not go at the speed that is safe for YOU. All trail riding groups should always go at the pace that suits the weakest rider. It's a matter of respect for their safety.
> ...


I've been riding bareback for a month and both my ability and confidence has grown. I know that I can prevent him from bucking as I've been able to in the past. The canter uphill was a perfectly good choice to make, then we had a little canter for a few strides and he was perfect. It was the on the third canter that things went south and we all make a poor judgement call from time to time. I am actually overly cautious and fearful but I've decided that I've got many years of riding left, I can only afford one horse so I am making him behave, not only that but I know that once he's cantered a few times he'll be bored and bucking won't be an issue. 

His trot is usually lovely and smooth and easy to sit bareback but yesterday he was super excited and in the end, I did get off and walk him. To be honest, I didnt expect it to turn into a game of tug of war and bounce but I guess after a year off, I'm simply not as strong. 

I used to lunge before cantering but it made him more worked up, he would be tired but he'd have a lot more adrenaline pumping through his body.


----------



## Chellomello (Feb 3, 2021)

tinyliny said:


> I am a 62 year old woman. I don't have any special physical syndrome, like you do, but I am old enough that falling off has more risk of injury than it used to. I have more fear, less self confidence, but it's not something without reason.
> You, too, should have more caution (I was going to say fear, but caution is a better way to think of it). You have every reason to NOT be in a situtation to be thrown again. For that reason, if you must ride bareback, and you know he is capable of bucking you off, and he bucks at a canter, why in heavens are you cantering bareback? And then acting surprised about it? This is reality, and growing up goes hand in hand with looking reality a bit more squarely in the eye.
> 
> I love how you love this guy, and he sounds super adorable and full of character. But, I do not understand why you are not doing more to make your experience riding him more safe. For example: Wear full seat breeches, this will improve your stickiness. Wear suede leather half chaps, for same reason. Round pen work BEFORE you ride. Do not ride in groups if they will not go at the speed that is safe for YOU. All trail riding groups should always go at the pace that suits the weakest rider. It's a matter of respect for their safety.
> ...


I've been riding bareback for a month and both my ability and confidence has grown. I know that I can prevent him from bucking as I've been able to in the past. The canter uphill was a perfectly good choice to make, then we had a little canter for a few strides and he was perfect. It was the on the third canter that things went south and we all make a poor judgement call from time to time. I am actually overly cautious and fearful but I've decided that I've got many years of riding left, I can only afford one horse so I am making him behave, not only that but I know that once he's cantered a few times he'll be bored and bucking won't be an issue. 

His trot is usually lovely and smooth and easy to sit bareback but yesterday he was super excited and in the end, I did get off and walk him. To be honest, I didnt expect it to turn into a game of tug of war and bounce but I guess after a year off, I'm simply not as strong. 

I used to lunge before cantering but it made him more worked up, he would be tired but he'd have a lot more adrenaline pumping through his body.


----------



## Chellomello (Feb 3, 2021)

AbbySmith said:


> You know what? Who cares that he bucked you off while cantering!
> (a) you didn't lose confidence!
> (b) you worked him and ended on a good note
> (c) everyone bounces at the trot occasionally!
> ...


Thank you, to be honest, I feel pretty good about the cantering incident. I feel stronger, like a better rider and I showed both myself and Dan that I can get up and make him behave himself. 

Somehow, I think my pride was hit the hardest by the ride out and I was needlessly upset, we all have a bad ride from time to time. I felt like I showed them I can't keep up with them and have fun out and about but who cares at the end of the day. Next time we go out, we'll all have fun. 

I'll admit that most of his nicknames aren't very cute, his most loving one though is probably 'fat bum', his name the other day was closer to ugly followed by choice words. 😂 

Mini donkeys are too cute, I've only ever met one and he was 52! I'm sure you loved your donk very much to have so many nicknames.


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

Lol! I call my two girl donks The Chubby Girls lol! I did love that guy...


----------



## Chellomello (Feb 3, 2021)

So I was expecting some pain today, a little soreness, maybe tender shoulders but I didn't have time to feel surprised or shocked when it felt like every muscle creaked and every bone groaned. I'm definitely getting too old for this horse crap! 😂

I spent the morning playing video games with my boyfriend online and walked up to the yard at 10am (yard is adjacent to our property, just have to hop a fence) to let Dan out. I decided I'd muck out later and went straight home. When I got home I went back to playing video games. It was an abnormally lazy day for me!

I don't like stabling unless absolutely necessary but Danny is the only one on the yard who gets turn out so I started bringing him in at night a few weeks ago in order to allow him to be near other horses. I also bring him in when it gets icy because the winter paddocks don't have much shelter. I'm very finicky about his glorified toilet and usually spend between 10 and 50 minutes on it. I'm not happy yet with his bed, his banks are only 2-3 foot high along the walls and his bedding doesn't reach the door. I hope to pick up another two pales of bedding on payday this week and another two on payday next week to bulk his main bed and banks up. I like to use sawdust in the banks and shavings in the bed. I usually add a bale a week but was unable to over the weekend as I couldn't get to the farm supply shop. He's very tidy (as pictured below 😅) and poos in one spot provided his banks are up to standard. He also wees in only one spot of the stable. To preserve bedding, I put the waste hay in his wee patch with dry but slightly dirty bedding on top. I then scoop the waste hay and older bedding in the morning.







​Unfortunately, the photo doesn't do his stable justice. The downwards angle makes the banks appear non-existent but they're easily 3-4 foot in the corners! He always puts a hole near his poo regardless of bed depth which is a little annoying but he's so clean and tidy otherwise that I can't really complain (watch now, he'll know I was bragging and will trash the stable!.) I've pulled lovely fresh bedding from under his bannks and he's going to have a lovely, cosy night in. In an ideal world, I'd have stable mats down, moving home is meant to be temporary but if it's a slightly more permanent move, I'll be getting mats.










And yes, he gets a poop-load of hay! There's some more in the other corner too. xD I like to give just enough that there's usually a third of a wheelbarrow left in the morning (not including waste hay) in case there's ever an emergency that delays him being let out. He's actually learned to pace himself and that he doesn't need to gobble it all up quickly which surprised me as he's always been a greedy boy!

Anyway, I need to be up in 7 hours so I had best get some sleep. Here's to a better day tomorrow.


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

Oh wow! I can see the banks of his stall in the second pic under his belly. He's gonna be nice and warm tonight!


----------



## Chellomello (Feb 3, 2021)

I don't have much of an update today other than my new saddle should be arriving tomorrow. I'm thoroughly enjoying the yard banter and I find my fellow boarders to helpful and fun. There's rarely a dull day. I board with two friends, they have personal horses and 1-2 breakers at any given time, another boarder has 2-4 breakers at a time and so far we're the only people who board there, I'm hoping it stays that way, to be honest. The only others are the people who rent an apartment and the workmen who are building another one. My partner and I lost our home just before Christmas so we're considering renting the new apartment, provided we can get it at the right place, in the meantime, he lives with his mom and I live with my family.

Since I don't have a horse update I'll tell you about the other pets. My family now has a total of six dogs and a cat in the house, it can be hectic but I do love all of them (though I will never have this many!)

Bear is my favourite but I'm biased because he's my dog, he comes up to the yard with me every morning when I go to let Dan out. He's a great boy. He used to do roadwork with us, I would carry him in a baby carrier and he would fall asleep. He gets babied but he's still treated like a dog. He currently gets washed at least once a week, I honestly can't wait for the Summer. He sleeps at the end of my bed unless its cold and then he sleeps above my head or on the other side of the bed. He snuggles into my chest every morning though. Before we had to move, he gave my boyfriend a rude and painful awakening nearly every morning! 😂

















Then there's Ruby, she's the naughtiest but in fairness to her, she is also the dumbest dog I've ever met so we can't blame her too much! 😂 Her favourite thing to do is completely ignore all the other dog's signs of annoyance in a constant quest for play. This means that she often gets snapped, she still continues so we usually have to step in. She's a year old (born on Christmas day) and this is meant to be a very common trait for pit bulls.










Wiggle is the Heinziest of the 57's around! His parents were mini poodle, terrier, shi'zu and something else! He's so loving and is just the sweetest little thing. His biggest quirk is that he just doesn't care, flop down in front of a moving horse and get stood on? Ouch, let's do it again! Get told off for bad behaviour? Continue, get a tap on the bum fo bad behaviour? Just continue! Get rewarded for good behaviour? Doesn't care. He frequently gets caught in bramble and he just eats his way out before you can help, Bear on the other usually waits patiently but he's learning from Wiggle. Bear and Wigs have become very close since I moved home.
















Here they are on the gallops. I used to live down the road from my family and kept my horse in their field so Wiggle used to join us for a canter/gallop. It was a great work out for them!









Then there's the Chihuahuas, my mom and dads babies. Rosie has great fun stand up paddle boarding with m dad.































Milly is an 8-year-old lab x springer and her favourite hobbies include barking until you throw a rock (or dropping rocks on you), swimming and lazing in front of the fire. She's become grumpy in her old age and tells the other dogs off if their play disturbs her. 😂 We don't actually have many photos of her for some reason. I'll have to get onto that.


----------



## Chellomello (Feb 3, 2021)

While looking for photos of Milly, I came across mine and Dannys first photo together!


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

Oh my gosh your animals are so cute! Bear looks like a dog we used to have! He was just itty bitty, a Yorkie Terrier cross, not nearly as small as Wiggle though!
Ruby sounds amazing! One of my donkeys is named Ruby (not that I ever call her that though...lol) I love dumb dogs!
Those chihuahuas look amazing!
Milly sounds awesome too! I love dogs!

Aww! That's such a sweet photo!


----------



## Chellomello (Feb 3, 2021)

AbbySmith said:


> Oh my gosh your animals are so cute! Bear looks like a dog we used to have! He was just itty bitty, a Yorkie Terrier cross, not nearly as small as Wiggle though!
> Ruby sounds amazing! One of my donkeys is named Ruby (not that I ever call her that though...lol) I love dumb dogs!
> Those chihuahuas look amazing!
> Milly sounds awesome too! I love dogs!
> ...


Wiggle is pretty small but I'm very small too so I suppose he looks much bigger in the photo! haha. He's only a tiny bit taller than Bear who's a bichon x Maltese but takes very much after the Maltese side in terms of size and build. He would be a little bigger than a Yorkie though.

Ruby is a pain in the bum. She got a tea towel smack yesterday when I caught standing (as in all 4 legs) on the cooker eating lasagne! She's my brother's dog but he works evenings so he doesn't have much time to put into her anymore. My parents tried rehoming her but she went missing for a few hours that morning and my brother was distraught so they felt sorry for him and gave in. He wasn't allowed a dog, they kept saying no and he just turned up with her so I don't blame them for wanting to rehome if I'm honest. She's a lovely dog though. The chihuahuas are actually the only ones Ruby listens to, she's more scared of them than she is of Milly. She could fit their heads in her mouth. 🤷‍♀️ Milly is great but grouchy in her old age. When she's outside she's a ball of energy. We live on rocky and she loves rocks so her teeth have been ground down quite a bit. Giving her balls doesn't work, they're too high value to play with I guess so she stashes them. Every now and then I'll come across 5-10 balls together. 😂 Other toys don't last 5 minutes with so many dogs much to Bears dismay. Bear loves teddies and takes care of them. He's had one for 2 years, unfortunately, I accidentally left it when we moved home.

Is Ruby the one you're thinking of selling?

I love that photo. I love coming across it.


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

Lol! When we still had that little dog, cinnamon, he was the boss of the other three big Great Pyrenees! Weird... Those dogs all sound so cute!!!

Yeah she is. The other one is Lily.


----------



## Chellomello (Feb 3, 2021)

AbbySmith said:


> Lol! When we still had that little dog, cinnamon, he was the boss of the other three big Great Pyrenees! Weird... Those dogs all sound so cute!!!
> 
> Yeah she is. The other one is Lily.


It's funny how that works out isn't it? xD


----------



## Chellomello (Feb 3, 2021)

I thought I'd give an update.

I can't believe how little confidence I had when I started this thread. Danny and I are doing great now. We've been cantering and jumping every time we ride even if it's just a few strides or one jump. I now have a happy pony who is finding both activities less overwhelmingly exciting but is still enjoying both activities. We haven't had a single buck since I posted about the last one here. We have been really going back to basics with the jumping, we mostly do cross poles in the trot, it's definitely harder for both of us than cantering over an upright. It's exactly what we need really. It's making Danny use his body more and making it more difficult for me to fall into bad habits like leaning.

I'm feeling just like teenage Chelsea but a little more optimistic and even less nervous. We have made incredible progress.

Danny is also steadily losing weight to the point where I've had to order a new girth because the current one is at max capacity right now!

I also have a pony arriving to begin starting sometime this week. Photo from 3 weeks ago, he's looking even fitter now but is a lot muddier.


----------

